# Reclaiming Blingdenstone PbP



## ComradeGnull (Aug 30, 2012)

Being without a group at the moment, I've decided to get in on the playtest goodness by running Reclaiming Blingdenstone as a PbP.  We've currently got a sorcerer, a cleric, and a rogue and are looking for 1-3 more players to round out our roster.

The game will be run in a fairly dungeon-crawl style, focusing on trying out our new character creation options.  No need for elaborate backgrounds and pre-written personalities, no guarantee of survival until level 2.

Game will be hosted on RPOL.net.  Check it out here if interested.


----------

